# OC's first cycle log



## OCDude (Aug 16, 2012)

Well it's nearly time to start! Just waiting on my PL order to arrive and it's on!
Based on others' experiences, this should be a great ride.

I'm starting at 33, 6' 180 and 17% bf. Been in the gym on and off for 10 years but took an unfortunate break when I had kids. So I spent the last year losing 30 pounds and getting myself back up to speed.

Just got my precycle labs back, any thoughts?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 16, 2012)

awesome, will follow!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome. So what does your cycle look like?


----------



## OCDude (Aug 16, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Awesome. So what does your cycle look like?



Test E 500 a week
Got some tbol too. May start that straight away too at 25mg Ed 
Running clomid 50mg EOD
Aromasin 12.5mg EOD
Pct is clomid 50/50/50/50, Nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice bro ill be watching


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Your not going to run an AI?? Aromasin? Arimidex?? 

I know Zeek mentioned Clomid on cycle to keep the nutz in check, but IDK if his protocol was EOD. Have you though about HCG instead??


----------



## OCDude (Aug 16, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Your not going to run an AI?? Aromasin? Arimidex??
> 
> I know Zeek mentioned Clomid on cycle to keep the nutz in check, but IDK if his protocol was EOD. Have you though about HCG instead??



Oh yeah sorry, forgot to add that.... Yes 12.5 of Aromasin EOD, to start anyway. If gyno starts to show I'll go to Ed. But I've never had any gyno symptoms as a teen, so hopefully not gonna start now lol.

Going to try this without hcg as I don't have a place to store it. (read that as, the wife doesn't need to find it).


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 16, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Your not going to run an AI?? Aromasin? Arimidex??
> 
> I know Zeek mentioned Clomid on cycle to keep the nutz in check, but IDK if his protocol was EOD. Have you though about HCG instead??



Yeah if you don't have one, you definitely want to have an AI handy especially if you're running that oral kickstart


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Since the half life isnt more than 24 hours for Aromasin, your better off rocking 6.25mg ED. Thats what I did to start my cycle, then when I got my mid cycle blood tests done, my Estro was a little high, so I bumped it up to 10mg ED. 

Good luck bro, Ill be following!


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice will follow.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

Really excited for this one. Want to know how the tbol does you.


----------



## creekrat (Aug 17, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

When u starting??


----------



## OCDude (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, been looking forward to this for well over a month!
Ain't it beautiful?! LOL


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice spread you got there


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice stash!


----------



## OCDude (Aug 17, 2012)

Pins from RUI were supposed to arrive today, but I guess they didn't make it on the mail truck  :-0

I'll f'ing pin right in the work bath room stall tomorrow when they get there LOL


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 17, 2012)

OCDude said:


> Pins from RUI were supposed to arrive today, but I guess they didn't make it on the mail truck  :-0
> 
> I'll f'ing pin right in the work bath room stall tomorrow when they get there LOL



Thats where i pin - work bathroom! I love pin days - because im getting bigger!


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

U r gonna love it! I know I did


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2012)

good shit brother go get it!


----------



## OCDude (Aug 20, 2012)

Well it's official, finally! Pins arrived this morning and I wasted no time 

First pin went smooth as could be expected. I ordered syringes with 23g needles and then 18g to draw with. Ironically I drew with the 23g and then switched to the 18g... I took one look at it and thought holy hell that can't be right!! Looked more like a metal pipe than a needle haha

Put the 23g back on and jabbed that bitch in without even stopping to think about it. I gotta say, no big deal! It felt a little clumsy being the first time, but anybody that sits there and psychs them self out over this is a pussy  Hopefully no major PIP, but I'll find out soon enough.

I started the Tbol a few days ago since it was sitting there staring at me with an evil grin. Not sure when to expect that to kick in or what it will feel like. But here we go!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice bro, just be sure to keep everything sterile.

The anavar is nice, can't wait to do it again.

Maybe after your cycle try running clomid by itself for a couple months, your test levels are a little low and it might kick start your nuts.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 20, 2012)

And so it begins! 

Subscribed!


----------



## OCDude (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks rowdy, I'll try that. It's weird because my regular doc tested T only a few weeks prior and it came back at nearly 600. Can it fluctuate that much from week to week natty?

Will see about the var. going to give the tbol and test a go first. If all is well by week 8, may throw it in. Otherwise I got it ready for next time!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 20, 2012)

It ca, alcohol, stress, time of day, etc


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 20, 2012)

Subbed - tear that shit up brother.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice Bro! I will be following good luck.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 23, 2012)

Well pin 2 went nice and smooth. I'll admit I hesitated slightly given the PIP that's still haunting my opposite ass cheek! It feels like I got hit by a rogue fastball and made laying on the bench a bit painful.
I'm a week into the Tbol and I can't say I've noticed anything significant but there's definitely more fullness and hardness to my muscles. The pumps have been better than I remember and I'm powering through those last reps way easier.

I'm headed out of town for a week to San Antonio, so I'll have to find a gym and stock up on protein bars and snacks. Any suggestions on easy travel food for a clean bulk?? Lol


----------



## Spear (Aug 24, 2012)

I most favorite is burger king double cheeseburgers and dollar fries.  I take those fries and put them under the bun, fucking amazing.


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 24, 2012)

OCDUDE, welcome to my neck of the woods.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Update*
So It's been 2 weeks since I started Tbol. Today I took 50mg in the morning to see how I reacted. I kid you not, 30 minutes later I could feel it. Kinda hard to describe but it was like a rush of tingly energy and my muscles getting a pump without even lifting. Just got back from the gym, did back and bis today and the pump was insane. My biceps looked like they were trying to come outta my skin haha. Veins are popping up all over. No major strength gains yet but my arms definitely look and feel bigger and harder. I worked my arms to a grueling noodle like failure, which made taking a shower after a little tough. 

I'm out of town so it felt a little weird working out in a completely different gym, but I killed it nonetheless. I weighed myself and their scale says I'm 188... 8 pounds in two weeks seems high so I'll see what my gym's scale says on Friday. But I have been eating like a mad man lately, finally broke 4000 cals a day this week. I feel like a fat man! Haha


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2012)

OCD wait till it kicks ur gonna feel like Awsome


----------



## OCDude (Sep 1, 2012)

Pin 3 yesterday. Decided to try the quad and went real smooth. Its been about 24 hours and there's definitely a bit of PIP going but nothing I can't handle... It hasn't affected my ability walk.
Had a great chest and Tricep workout yesterday, the pump was seriously more than I've ever experienced. The sleeves on my Tshirt were actually tight when I walked out of there HAHAHA.

Couple weeks ago, I switched from flat bench DB's at 3x10 to the Regular Bench press on a 5x5 method. Bench has been historically blah for me, so I'm hoping this will kick it into high gear and I can turn my 2 rep 225 into a full 10 in a couple months.

Here was my workout yesterday (Pathetic compared to the beasts around here I know):
Incline Bench DB: 10x45#, 10x50#, 10x60# (Prioritizing Incline, seems to be my weakest)
Tricep dip: 10, 10+10#, 10+10#
Bench Press: 5x115#, 5x135#, 5x155#, 5x165#, 5x 185#
DB Skull Crushers: 10x60#, 10x70#, 10x75#
Decline Bench DBs: 6x65#, 6x65#, 10x50# (feeling worn out by then)
Rope Pushdowns: 10x50#, 10x55#, 5x65#-5x50#-5x40#
Machine Flys: 10x120#, 10x120#, 15x105#
Dumbell Tricep Extensions: 10x30#, 10x35#, 6x35#-6x32.5#-6x30#
Decline Pushups to failure: 10, 9, 8


----------



## Jada (Sep 2, 2012)

OCD cool update! Hey man don't be hard on ur self . U will one day reach that power, just take small steps and u will get there. Great Job and keep liftin


----------



## DF (Sep 2, 2012)

Great log OC.  Keep at it Bro!


----------



## OCDude (Sep 6, 2012)

Not much to report just yet, I'm seeing a slight increase in strength and the libido is definitely way up... Had some hot sex last night and woke up with full morning wood 6 hours later!
Since last time I've pinned my right Delt which went nice and smooth and for the PIP I actually might prefer it. Pinned my left quad last night and warmed the vial and everything but still have PIP this morning. Hopefully when I get back to my glutes the pip won't be an issue.

Apparently the scales don't lie, I'm up 9-10 pounds in 2.5 weeks. I'm sure a little is bf increase, but the muscles are definitely fuller and the vascularity in my arms is crazy. 

Killed my legs last night too:
Squats: 10x135#, 10x225#, 10x245#, 10x275# (new PR)
Seated Calf raises: 10x90#, 10x115#, 10x140# (new PR)
Leg Extensions: 10x110#, 10x130#, 10x150#
Leg Curls: 10x90#, 10x110#, 8x130#
Leg Press: 10x270#, 10x360#, 10x450# (new PR)


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

just found this log man, will continue to follow this and see how our results are going. im excited for tuesday!

when you said you were traveling, do you mean by plane? im trying to decide on how to get my gear in and out of the airport since im gone for 2-3 weeks at a time and orals are not an option


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 7, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> just found this log man, will continue to follow this and see how our results are going. im excited for tuesday!
> 
> when you said you were traveling, do you mean by plane? im trying to decide on how to get my gear in and out of the airport since im gone for 2-3 weeks at a time and orals are not an option



dont do it wait till u have the time to run your cycle


----------



## OCDude (Sep 7, 2012)

I travel by air domestically 4-6 times a month. Most of my trips are a week or less with the occasional 2 week trip. I feel your pain, because it can really wrinkle my workout and cycle plan... But I look as far ahead as I can before I start a cycle to make sure it will all work out. But bro, given the consequences of getting caught, (and I don't know if a prescription for TRT would save you there or not) I just say its not worth it! You need to really plan ahead and if you know you're going to be somewhere long enough, ship it to your hotel. I travel with my inconspicuous Orals but that's it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> dont do it wait till u have the time to run your cycle



hell, i could throw it in my insulin vials once they are sterilized or something. but i travel just about every 2 weeks for 2 weeks at a time so its a constant traveling. so not like its a trip and then i have a full 8-12 weeks for the cycles

and to OC... I think I can get the doc to just state that I have diabetes and will need to carry vials and syringes. I could also peel my insulin label off and just throw it on the vial and leave the insulin in my suitcase so they dont look different. Im not worried about the vials tbh, its mainly the syringes in the checked luggage which I dont think will cause and issue since its under the plane and there are not other items with the syringes, because without anything else those syringes could be for any number of uses


----------



## OCDude (Sep 10, 2012)

Not much to update in terms of progress. This week I'll finish up my first full vial of Pinnacle test E, and based on results so far... they're stuff rocks! Tbol is almost done, I have 7 more days of that left and based on it alone, I've made some amazing progress (10 pounds in under 3 weeks). Can't wait to see what happens when I actually get to see test kick in! The wife actually grabbed my arm this weekend and said "Where did this come from? IDK if I like ths or not!" WTF?! Anyway, more on that situation in a minute.

*The RAGE*
So I was on a quick trip this week to Florida and got delayed going home because American clearly doesn't know what they're doing. I to transfer planes in one terminal to a different one and then back to the original because there was some malfuncion with another flight using our gate. With the PIP in my quad, it was not a very pleasant walk back and forth. AND to top it off, having gotten all the way through security and my first flight on a smaller plane, the gate agent decided my carry on back was just too large to fit (despite the fact it had fit in the overhead bin 7 other times that month). No amount of explaining that would sway that bitch! And thats when I realized it. I was getting red in the face, my blood pressure was up and I was PISSED OFF! So this is what roid rage feels like I guessed. Being that I actually wanted to get home and not be arrested for yelling at some over-authoratated (its a new word!) power happy gate agent, I took my laptop out of my bag, dropped my bag in front of her and said Fine you can have it! Walked onto the plane without another word said. I was certain I was going to hear my name called out over the speakers in the plane to come to the front, but I apparently skated by this time.

*The WIFE*
So prior to the cycle starting, we did good to have sex once a week. My travel schedule doesn't help, but I honestly just could take it or leave it over half the time. So I went to get my T checked prior to starting injections and it came back at 403 Total T. And now I'm certain thats on the high end of the scale for me. Well, naturally, I'm horny as a teenager in the last week or two and that fact is not lost on my RN wife. She brought it up this weekend and since I'm horrible at not telling her things, I cracked. But in the process we discussed the low T issue, and I convinced her at least that I had just experimented short term with a replacement therapy prior to actually seeing a real doctor. She said I was an idiot and told me to get seen. Granted she was impressed with the amount of research I'd done and is very open to the idea as long as its over seen by a physician. She's even willing to do the injections herself when it comes to that point! I also explained to her that in no way was I aiming to become Arnold but I do want to build myself a little, and she has no reason to complain about that... Especially when she sits there at a film when a buffed out Brad Pitt or whoever comes on shirtless and she goes "Oh yeah! Oooh La La!" She backed down real quick after that!

So, unfortunately I have to bail out of this cycle early and get my blood levels back to normal so I can be seen and find out if TRT is a viable option for me. Otherwise, I guess I can freely admit that AAS just isn't going to work for me, despite all the allure of it... my marriage is more important. I've got one more ML left in the vial that I'll finish up on Thursday and then I'm done for now. I expect I'll see some gains over the next few weeks, but that will be it.

Now the question is how much PCT should I do? I don't want to take too much and raise my natty above where it was orginally (actually I feel like I'd be better to half ass the PCT) but I can't walk in to the doc with a completely shutdown HPTA either.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2012)

why the fuck would you stop the cycle early u shut yourself down for nothing?


----------



## OCDude (Sep 10, 2012)

Because, Bundy, I can't keep the cycle going with all the gains that will come and through the roof libido without her noticing. Like I said, my marriage is more important to me than this cycle. She made it abundantly clear that she thinks how i approached it is illegal and would have no problem leaving me if I ever got caught.

At least on TRT I have a justifiable reason for gaining weight and constantly wanting to bone! It sucks, I agree, plans don't always go the way we think they will... but it was the right decision for me. And when the time is right I'll reapproach this in a better way.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2012)

why didnt you think about that before u started?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 10, 2012)

this is how not to do steroids!


----------



## OCDude (Sep 10, 2012)

Bc TRT never occurred to me prior to this. I honestly didn't expect her to notice anything so soon and I had to react appropriately or risk bigger problems. You're right man, not how it should be done at all and I'm man enough to admit that I didn't think through all the potential problems.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 10, 2012)

Go in to PCT then, but don't jump in to TRT right away. It is a PITA after a while. After your PCT, try clomid for a couple months at 50mg everyday (get clomid from manpower) and then get tested. If you run it long enough and don't have an actual medical issue, it can help and possibly repair your HPTA and raise your test back up. Or to Cashouts exit protocol, but try everything else before TRT.

You can't be hiding a cycle from a wife, they will know. Good luck broski!


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 10, 2012)

OC...sorry to hear this man. Hopefully you will get something figured out. As far as the PCT... I hope everything works out and you get recovered first. I do agree with Bundy on making sure on some of this beforehand, none the less...I respect your decision about the marriage coming 1st. Though I am not married I do respect it.

On the plane note... I have a feeling I will be feeling the same way. I tend to be booked with US Air, which isnt too bad until they take about 15 minutes to get the damn ramp to the plane to let people off, then to top that off people just stand there forever rather than walking to get off the plane. I have a feeling I am going to need to figure something out to control this because I get pissed off even without any extra hormones


----------

